# RIP MaryJane... RIP Stompy...



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lou, ray.. this is posted for you guys..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/34073-grapes-responsible-death.html#post499712










suddenly, tragically... always loved, always missed..

Stompy - 8am weds.. 
MaryJane - 4pm weds..

thinking of you...

Nerys & the girls


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Oh no! Is that why the photo threads were locked?

RIP. A true loss.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yus.. 

*sigh*

N


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Rest in Peace little fuzzies. 

a very sad story. i am so sorry


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

my thoughts are with you both (mummy and daddy) such a tragic story love to the family and friends that knew them both


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*I still just can't belive this has happend....We are all thinking of you both Lou, Ray + all family, friends and everyone that knew and loved Stompy, Maryjane....All our love and ((huges))*

*R.I.P Little Beautys *


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Thankyou for your kind words and support everyone, this has hit both me and Lou extremely hard. Losing Maryjane and Stompy together and so suddenly was one of our worst nightmares come to life and has left a huge gaping hole in our lives that can never be filled. I want to write more but the words just won't come at the moment....

Goodbye and sleep well Stompy, our grumpy little friend and goodbye and sleep well Maryjane, our pink-eared princess of mayhem, we will miss you forever and you will never be forgotten. Thankyou for the joy and chaos you brought into our lives.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2007)

i recently lost a snake and know how you feel its a terrible helpless feeling 

RIP the little fellas and you did your best for them! it was simply an accident ..dont forget that and i bet there playing in heaven right now 

ATB 

Steve


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah jeez thats terrible.
R.I.P ickle skunks and so sorry for your loss guys.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little ones


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

im so sorry to hear this
life can be so cruel 
RIP little ones xxxxxxxxx


----------

